# Vise Suggestions



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m in the market for a new vise. I am currently tying on a Regal Medallion and while it was good for smaller flies it’s just not working well for thicker saltwater hooks. I’m unsure about whether or not I need a true rotary vise...so any and all suggestions for brand and model are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I just switched from a Griffin 3ARP that rotates (but not inline like a true rotary vise). I had talked about upgrading for a while and then my dear wife surprised me on my birthday with a new tricked out Peak Rotary (Base Camp package). Night and day to me. During (and after) the first few flies on the Peak I wasn't really sure, but once I got the feel for it (it's significantly taller and has a different jaw clamp style than my Griffin), I really started to like it more and more. It really came on when I figured out how much easier the rotary function made palmering hook shanks. Now I don't know that I could go back to a non-inline or non-rotary.

The basic Peak Rotary is $155 with the Base Camp package adding $100 more. Pricing seems pretty consistent in shops and online, but some places do offer 10% off coupon codes if you sign up for their email list.

You can see the Griffin in the lower pic.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finatic7 said:


> I’m in the market for a new vise. I am currently tying on a Regal Medallion and while it was good for smaller flies it’s just not working well for thicker saltwater hooks. I’m unsure about whether or not I need a true rotary vise...so any and all suggestions for brand and model are greatly appreciated.


You can do a search on this forum under "Search" and type "Vise" in the subject field. We've had many dozens of threads on this very topic that in those searches are libraries of great info.

I recommend getting a good rotary vise. For me, the best *value* rotary vise I've had experience with over many years of tying is a Renzetti Saltwater Traveler and a Peak Rotary vise. I'd get and Pedestal weighted base with either one.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

I love my regal because of the simplicity - squeeze and release. The Regal revolution is a rotary vice but I'm not sure if it's true rotary. You mentioned it's bad on bigger hooks. What is the biggest hook you tie? The big game size is rated for up to 5/0 hooks.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Renzetti Traveler


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a dyna king trekker that I don’t care for with smaller hooks. If the hook fits in the grooves it holds very tight, but if not it’s hard to get them tight. I have a Renzetti that I tie on mostly. It holds everything very well.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

For saltwater hooks, IMHO there is no better vise than a Dyna King Barracuda. The hook never slips, even when spinning deer hair wit a lot of tension. It would not be my first choice for trout flies but I have tied from #6-4/0 and it holds the hooks rock solid. It is a pricey vise.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

+1 for the Peak. I bought the large hook jaw but haven't had to use it. The standard jaw has held up to 5/0 good for me.


----------



## Lowcountry Yaker (Jun 2, 2020)

If you've got a Regal, there aren't many steps up left. With the exception of the Dyna King, i'd personally consider all the others mentioned so far as a downgrade from what you're using. I tie on a Renzetti Master and love it. It's a better vise than i am a tier, but i sure love using it.


----------



## LowKeyCapt (Nov 30, 2017)

I also a fan of the Peak. Great value for the money. I'd put it up against the bigger brands for quality.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> I love my regal because of the simplicity - squeeze and release. The Regal revolution is a rotary vice but I'm not sure if it's true rotary. You mentioned it's bad on bigger hooks. What is the biggest hook you tie? The big game size is rated for up to 5/0 hooks.


Spinning deer hair on a 2/0 is where I’ve had problems with the Regal. I’ve tied quite a bit on it and the grooves are looking worn...that may be where my problems are coming from.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’ve had a chance to look at all of them and tie on at least one of each manufacturer. I’d love to find a used Dyna-King or Renzetti if anyone by chance has a used one to sell.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

The Peak is hard to beat at $155. I 've been using it for saltwater flies (mostly shrimp patterns and gurglers) bucktail jigs, and topwater trebles. No complaints except that I would like to upgrade the jaws to the Jurassic style clamp


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I've had a dyna-king(very nice), a Regal (ok), and I recommend the Renzetti traveler. Easy to use and can make adjustments quickly.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

had a renzetti traveller, upgraded to a Renzetti Master, liked it so much i have 2 of them now


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Upgraded from a Dyna king kingfisher (non rotary) to a renzetti saltwater traveler and wouldn't recommend any other vise except the master.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

went from a griffin 2a to a Renzetti Traveler with the Clouser Arm. Pretty much all the vice I should ever need. I'm using the rotation more than I thought I would. I have to say, that old griffin 2a was not a bad vice for the money. I got it at sportsman warehouse when it was closing 10 years ago for about 20.00.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Another vote for the Renzetti Traveler. 

I bought mine almost 11 years ago and it's still in great shape. Simple design, replacing parts is easy and pretty cheap, if necessary. I haven't used many other vises but I don't see much reason to spend any more money knowing what I can get from a Renzetti.


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

I still have my old 20+ year old Renzetti traveler but the Dyna King Barracuda is what I use now and will be using to the end now. The traveler isn't great when you tie flies that require you to spin deer hair. But, I do have the clouser arm for the traveler and still use it.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

As an avid tyer I started with a Dyna King professional which at the price point will do everything you need it to do; now have a Barracuda Indexer which does it all well as I purchased the smaller set of vise jaws that allow salt to fresh tying. Still have my professional and use it for traveling and tying boat side with the rail clamps.


----------

